# SSG Michael J. Mantenuto - (Former Hollywood Actor who earned Green Beret)



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 27, 2017)

Cripes, I remember this dude from the movie Miracle (about the 80' Olympics).  I had no idea he had joined the Army, much less earned a Green Beret. 

Sadder still to read that it was suicide -

 "Eventually Michael Mantenuto quit acting and joined the Special Forces unit of the Army, where he was known as SSG Michael J. Mantenuto, 18E, HHC, 1st SFG(A). He leaves behind his wife, Katie Vienneau and his two children, Ava and Leo. Our hearts go out to his immediate family and his parents as they deal with a tragic loss. "

Col. Guillaume Beaurpere, commander of Mantenuto’s US Army’s First Special Forces Group, announced his death, WCVB said.

“Those of you that knew Mike will remember him for his passionate love for his family and his commitment to the health of the force,” he said in a release.

Miracle Star Michael Mantenuto Is Dead At 35

'Miracle' actor Michael Mantenuto dies of self-inflicted gunshot at 35

1st Special Forces Group Veterans


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 30, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## Scubadew (Apr 30, 2017)

RIP WARRIOR. 

"Tell your boy to keep his head up and he won't have to worry about it" -OC


----------



## Gunz (Apr 30, 2017)

Seen the movie many times. Sad news. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 30, 2017)

Rest In Peace, Warrior!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 30, 2017)

RIP.


----------

